# On the farm today..



## Capt Lightning (Jun 1, 2019)

Lamb 4B.  This is the most curious of this year's lambs.  It follows you around like a puppy.


The cows on the neighbouring farm came to have their photo taken..


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 1, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Lamb 4B.  This is the most curious of this year's lambs.  It follows you around like a puppy.
> View attachment 66048
> 
> The cows on the neighbouring farm came to have their photo taken..
> View attachment 66049



Must be its mystical third eye!


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2019)

Out in the country near Waco,  where my daughter/SIL live,  every evening they have a similar lineup of cows along their property line... could set the clock by it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 1, 2019)

Beautiful farm photos. I can't get enough of them. When the hubby and I traveled across country I took many photos of the farm animals along the way. The hubby thought I was crazy. He couldn't
 understand why I needed a photo of a cow who lives in Oregon when I have farms just a few miles down the road in New Jersey.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 1, 2019)

Will it's cuteness save it from becoming a sunday roast?


----------



## 911 (Jun 2, 2019)

I like to see pictures of farm animals. Reminds me of when I worked on a farm while in high school. We didn’t have any sheep, but lots and lots of cattle.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2019)

Cute lamb!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Out in the country near Waco,  where my daughter/SIL live,  every evening they have a similar lineup of cows along their property line... could set the clock by it.



I wonder why they do that?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 2, 2019)

:lofl: RaddishRose. 
Too cute.


----------



## norman (Jun 2, 2019)

On the farm today is much different than it was when I was young and lived on a farm.  We milked a small herd of cows.  It   was interesting that in the evening the cows would come to the barn when it was milking time.  It could have been because with their scoupe of  grounded corn flour we would add sorghum and they would lick the feeding trough.  Like everything else in our country we just refer to our farm life as the good old days. Today we live in a complex complicated world that is passing me by.  I just cannot grasp a car that will drive on the street with no driver.  :yoda: p.s. All of our cows had names.  lol


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I wonder why they do that?



Creatures of habit ? .... coming back to the barn for the night,  they  decide to check in on the crazy neighbors.   ... 
SIL thinks he should at least serenade them with some music or something.

I was there one weekend last summer to watch this phenomenon.  It was quite a sight ...about 20-30 cows just standing there staring!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Creatures of habit ? .... coming back to the barn for the night,  they  decide to check in on the crazy neighbors.   ...
> SIL thinks he should at least serenade them with some music or something.
> 
> I was there one weekend last summer to watch this phenomenon.  It was quite a sight ...about 20-30 cows just standing there staring!



I'd love to see that!


----------

